# The Art of Travelling.........in your room.



## Mindful (Sep 11, 2016)

_“The sole cause of man’s unhappiness is that _
_he does not know how to stay quietly in his room.”_
~ Blaise Pascal~
_Pensées_


_“It is not necessary that you leave the house. Remain at your table and listen. _
_Do not even listen, only wait. Do not even wait, be wholly still and alone. _
_The world will present itself to you for its unmasking, it can do no other, _
_in ecstasy it will writhe at your feet.”_
~ Franz Kafka~

The Art of Traveling…in Your Room | Dr. Avery-Clark


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 11, 2016)

A lot of unhappy guys have a bossy woman that won't give them any peace and quiet.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Sep 11, 2016)

Mindful said:


> _“The sole cause of man’s unhappiness is that
> he does not know how to stay quietly in his room.”_
> ~ Blaise Pascal~
> _Pensées_
> ...



Surely you've gone around the world without ever leaving your bed....


----------



## Mindful (Sep 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> A lot of unhappy guys have a bossy woman that won't give them any peace and quiet.



Well at least they're not lonely.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 11, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of unhappy guys have a bossy woman that won't give them any peace and quiet.
> ...


That's not better. You can always get a dog.


----------

